# What's been your biggest beer-improver?



## MartinOC (13/8/13)

I'm coming back into brewing after a 10-year hiaitus & have been trawling-through a lot of threads here to get myself back up to speed on techniques/ingredients/gear etc..etc..since I last introduced malt to water, boiled the result with hops & then fermented it into a drinkable product & I'm loving the learning-curve!

I did a LOT of reading & research years ago & was able to make award-winning beers as a result of (what I consider) my better knowledge at the time, based on what was known at the time. However, things have definitely progressed.

There's SOOO much improvement in every aspect since I was last "hooked" by homebrewing & have already decided to get-together a lot of new "toys" to play with, but I'm curious on other's experiences/anecdotes on what they think has made the single biggest improvement in the quality of their brews over the past few years.

Tell me your experiences on:

GEAR: Does better gear make better beer, or are you just spending a lot of dosh unnecessarily, when
knowledge will get you through? Are all the electronic brains really worth it?

YEAST: I've realized that I was horrendously under-pitching in the past & my best beers were dumped onto the lees of a previous brew. Will a stir-plate REALLY make that much difference?

INGREDIENTS: Have they REALLY improved that much in the past 10 years to make that much of a difference?

WATER: I've always added calcium & tried to replicate the "traditional" profile of whatever style I was brewing, but are we getting anal about it?

FERMENTATION TEMPERATURE: Control - is it that important, or should we just be doing what our ancestors did & just brew to the seasons?

This list is by no-means exhaustive.

For the record, I used to do everything manually (ie. no electronic wizardry) & enjoyed the whole 8-10+ hours I would spend in the shed with the stereo cranked-up, getting messy, transferring everything by hand, spilling shit all over everywhere, *******-up mash-temperatures, drinking too much & wandering-around in my own head-space in the process. Again, for the record, I used to have a 5-level, 5-vessel, gravity-fed system that allowed my to do multiple brews &/or parti-gyle beers in a single day.

Having read-over a lot of stuff here, I'm inclining towards going the whole HERMS/PID/No-chill (something I did 20 years ago!)/Chill & whirlpool/STC-100-controlled fermentation fridge/Keezer..etc..etc...

Guys, I think I'm asking here for some guidance in restraint from my own potential economic melt-down.

Save me from myself, please????

Slainte!

Martin

Edit: I think I've opened a Pandora's Box here....


----------



## Blitzer (13/8/13)

Fermentation Temperature.

I listened to Brewing Network Sunday Show where the Chris Graham from More Beer lists the essentials to buy. He lists a kegging at number 2 and yeast starters.. this is crazy.

Keeping a constant and correct ferment temp definitely is that one thing without you will have terrible (apple & licorice tasting) beers.


----------



## manticle (13/8/13)

you can make great beer with expensive equipment or cheap equipment.

The member of our brewclub recognised for the most number of placings over the last comp year brews in a bag in an apartment and no chills. Basic setup good brewer. 

I use the same esky, mill and kettle I started with and every time I entertain the idea of 'upgrading' I return to the old trustys. Knowing your equipment is more important than what that equipment is. Automated suits the time poor or those who are clever enough to design and build their own.

What do you aim for from your system? Are you a recipe designer or system designer? Do you like building or brewing?
Do you like consistency or experimentation? Do you just like having beer around?


----------



## manticle (13/8/13)

And to actually answer your questions - fermentation temp control for me, while primitive for ages, was very important. Other major factors would be conditioning time/methods and ingredients.

I'd say understanding what you're doing and why and how to troubleshoot are key to everything.Other tweaks like water and step mashing helped too but overall it's the ability to critically evaluate and problem solve.


----------



## 431neb (13/8/13)

You are gonna hear temp control a lot so let's get that one outta the way. After that I just followed the path of least resistance whether it be effort or $$. I'm failing - but if I went nuts = divorce / bankrupt! Still on the journey. Everything I look at now is through beer goggles. Good fun.


----------



## hsb (13/8/13)

Great advice about knowing your system, definitely more important than bells and whistles.

Yeast and temperature are the big two basics I guess. a temperature controlled environment of some kind is worth it and cheap to setup. Yeast doesn't need any equipment beyond what's already in your kitchen. 
Ingredients are much the same for everyone so no discernible difference.

Other than that, it's just cooking, for shed dwellers.


----------



## dent (13/8/13)

A will to improve your brewing is the best upgrade you can have. If you're not interested in brewing beer better than before, with learning and practical experience, your beers will never be any good.


----------



## jc64 (13/8/13)

GEAR- I like the addition of a pump to my system the most, just makes my day easier

YEAST- A stir plate will be better, but I just shake mine by hand when I walk past. (That's if I don't use dry yeast h34r: )

INGREDIENTS- Well more variety = more options

WATER- I never have tried to get my water to a certain 'style' - I just use ez water calculator to get me in the place I want to be in regards to minerals and PH

FERM TEMP- If you want to brew by season then cool, but controlling the temp of ferment is obviously really important

As Manticle said BIAB and No Chill wins awards so it's possible to make great beer with a pot and a HDPE container


----------



## MartinOC (13/8/13)

manticle said:


> you can make great beer with expensive equipment or cheap equipment.
> 
> I know. That's why I asked whether the knowledge I have is enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lodan (13/8/13)

In order

Temperature control, or more accurately, keeping the beer under 21degC (early kit brews were poor examples, later kit and bit brews were good)
Using malt extra instead of sugar as an addition to kit beers
Adding small amounts of steeped grain


----------



## mmmyummybeer (13/8/13)

Temperature control always seem to keep coming up as one of the most important things you can do to improve your beer on pretty much all these styled threads. I guess you could do the ancestry thing and brew to the seasons but there beers probable weren't as good and with so much available to set up a good temp control at minimal cost why not.
Also sounds like Beersmith might be right down your alley too, or any of the other fine brewing software out there, I'm just familar with Beersmith that's all


----------



## MartinOC (13/8/13)

dent said:


> A will to improve your brewing is the best upgrade you can have. If you're not interested in brewing beer better than before, with learning and practical experience, your beers will never be any good.


Precisely why I started this thread!

Maybe some newbies will also benefit from reading it, as I'm sure there's a heap of knowledge out there.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (13/8/13)

Stating the obvious, but cleanliness and handling has to be up their with looking after your yeast


----------



## Bridges (13/8/13)

Muscovy said:


> Stating the obvious, but cleanliness and handling has to be up their with looking after your yeast


I was going to add no rinse sanitizer. Easier effective sanitation.


----------



## waggastew (13/8/13)

A good mate is just starting HB'ing so I have been mulling over what are the biggies to focus on. +1 to above for:

1. Sanitation - Vast majority of probs I have had/tasted in HB related to poor sanitation/low level infection
2. Temp Control - Fridge and STC-1000. Its not just 'right temp range' but temp stability over time
3. Yeast Happiness - Pitching rates (I use rehydrated dry yeast alot because I don't have lot of time to get starters right), nutrient and aeration

As you can see these are mostly 'cold-side' things not recipes/ingredients which most new HB'ers seem to focus on. I am not saying hot-side is not important but to me that stuff seems to be more forgiving e.g. missing mash temp/efficiency targets etc.


----------



## MartinOC (13/8/13)

Thanks to everyone so far. I appreciate your input.

Just to qualify - I've won a few State/National prizes (& one International), so I've got the basics down-pat.

I'm after information/anecdotes on improving my overall AG regime, since I want to do things better than I did in the past (perhaps by pure arse than class?).

So far, it's been "Temperature-Control" & "Yeast-Husbandry" & I'm taking that on board in a big way (SWMBO won't like me adding to the power bill, but I'm sure I can assuage her concerns.....somehow.....  ).

I know I can make good beer, but I want to do it better...


----------



## manticle (13/8/13)

Working out which aspects you want to improve will lead to what additions/changes should be made.
One minor thing you've mentioned - I'd say water appropriate to beer style, not water associated with an alleged local profile from an unknown point in history.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/8/13)

I find white kittens are better than black ones...


----------



## MartinOC (13/8/13)

manticle said:


> Working out which aspects you want to improve will lead to what additions/changes should be made.
> One minor thing you've mentioned - I'd say water appropriate to beer style, not water associated with an alleged local profile from an unknown point in history.


You wouldn't be a Guenzel-Swarzbier-fan, then, I'm taking it?


----------



## Blitzer (13/8/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I find white kittens are better than black ones...


and derailed... enjoy


----------



## MartinOC (13/8/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I find white kittens are better than black ones...


Do you have anything at all to add to this conversation, or are you just flapping your gums for the sake of it? If not, then just **** off & leave the adults alone to discuss stuff in peace!

Thank you for your consideration in this matter....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/13)

The things I have noticed over the last 10 years would be

Greater availability of yeast. Bigger range and more stockists

Greater availability of hops. Bigger range and more stockists

Temp/fridge controllers are lots easier and cheaper. Basicslly plug and play now

Much better sanitizers

Things like march/hot water pumps

As far as equipment etc things like false bottoms are now off the shelf items

The actuall brewing of beer hasnt changed. Mash and ferment temps are still the same its just that there is better,cheaper equipment to help you do it.


----------



## MartinOC (14/8/13)

Thank you!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/13)

Your welcome


----------



## MartinOC (14/8/13)

Any constructive advice on systems, then? I'm particularly interested in a simple HERMS. If you have anything I could learn, I'd appreciate your input.


----------



## manticle (14/8/13)

MartinOC said:


> You wouldn't be a Guenzel-Swarzbier-fan, then, I'm taking it?


Tried various guenzel beers but not a schwarz from memory so can't contextualise the reference. 
I just think the approach to water chemistry of trying to replicate 'famous brewing centre' water profiles is not the best one. Brew the beer you want to make and acidify appropriately and add appropriate salts.
Maybe dublin water was full of carbonates in 1886. Maybe 3 years later it was different. It's certainly different today. Dortmunder export is a great one - check the supposed profile ( hard sulfatey almost burton like) with the descriptions people like Michael Jackson offer.
Want a hoppy, pale beer? Add salts that will aid that. No need to make the water so full of epsom salts it could cure a constipated cow just because a report says that's what it was like in 1834. Add salts to taste and desired effect as appropriate. 

What did Mike do with his schwarz?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/13)

MartinOC said:


> Any constructive advice on systems, then? I'm particularly interested in a simple HERMS. If you have anything I could learn, I'd appreciate your input.


Personally if you have a well insulated tun then a HERMS wont help that much. I looked at building one but after looking and listening I worked out it would do sfa to improve my beers. Not saying they dont work , just ment more expense and more equip to clean.


----------



## MartinOC (14/8/13)

manticle said:


> Tried various guenzel beers but not a schwarz from memory so can't contextualise the reference.
> I just think the approach to water chemistry of trying to replicate 'famous brewing centre' water profiles is not the best one. Brew the beer you want to make and acidify appropriately and add appropriate salts.
> Maybe dublin water was full of carbonates in 1886. Maybe 3 years later it was different. It's certainly different today. Dortmunder export is a great one - check the supposed profile ( hard sulfatey almost burton like) with the descriptions people like Michael Jackson offer.
> Want a hoppy, pale beer? Add salts that will aid that. No need to make the water so full of epsom salts it could cure a constipated cow just because a report says that's what it was like in 1834. Add salts to taste and desired effect as appropriate.
> ...


Sage advice, indeed & I agree with you wholeheartedly!

I'll send you a PM about MG's attitude towards Schwarz...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/13)

[quote name="manticle" No need to make the water so full of epsom salts it could cure a constipated cow just because a report says that's what it was like [/quote]

That mistake has been made by many brewers. They go " I need to Burtonise my water" and start adding way to much or get everything out of whack. I did it myself with an ESB. Sure did bring out the bitterness and cured my constipation.


----------



## MartinOC (14/8/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> That mistake has been made by many brewers. They go " I need to Burtonise my water" and start adding way to much or get everything out of whack. I did it myself with an ESB. Sure did bring out the bitterness and cured my constipation.


Good! 'Cos you're giving me the shits right now.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/13)

Whatevet


----------



## MartinOC (14/8/13)

What a well-thought-out, pithy come-backl!

'You still here after all the children have gone to bed?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/13)

Pretty ordinary retort


----------



## Aydos (14/8/13)

Wow, took 3 1/2 hrs for even the thread starter to derail the thread.

I will try and get it back on track, I find hitting your numbers during mashing and boiling can substantially help to try and replicate a beer if you really enjoyed it. Also taking lots of notes during the brew day if you decide to do something different.


----------



## djar007 (14/8/13)

manticle said:


> the ability to critically evaluate and problem solve.


For me this is the most important thing. All the other steps are required but if you don't know what's wrong and subsequently how to correct it, then no amount of gadgets will help. Most questions I see answered by manticle are to do with identifying taste and aroma and how to brew to style. Tremendously helpful for me to read this sort of information as common problems when quality issues come up.


----------



## Truman42 (14/8/13)

MartinOC said:


> Any constructive advice on systems, then? I'm particularly interested in a simple HERMS. If you have anything I could learn, I'd appreciate your input.


The addition of a herms allowed me to improve my beers. I was able to then do step mashes and recirculate my wort for clarity etc.

Read this thread if you want some ideas.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/41110-dedicated-herms-guide-problems-and-solution-thread/


----------



## bullsneck (14/8/13)

For me, it was joining a brew club.

Having honest feedback from people much more experienced than I (with a better nose and taste, too) helped me identify what I was doing wrong.


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/8/13)

Mashing side of things I get great efficiency out of a simple calcium chloride addition to my mash water. I'm yet to experiment with calcium sulfate because I'm pretty happy with the results so far.

As far as fermentation goes I found that what improved consistency and performance of the yeast was good aeration. Use to put the back through a lot of stress shaking the hell out of the FV for 5 minutes. Then I got onto connor brew ware and bought an oxygen kit and use that. It is much more consistent and the yeast love it.

This thread has plenty of info on it.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70745-anybody-in-au-selling-those-mini-oxygen-regulators-for-disposable-tank/#entry1002258

There's a heap of good info on this forum amongst the shits and giggles its just a matter of when you come across good information to book mark the page or take notes and then apply it to your brewing procedure to see if it works for you.


----------



## Yob (14/8/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Personally if you have a well insulated tun then a HERMS wont help that much. I looked at building one but after looking and listening I worked out it would do sfa to improve my beers. Not saying they dont work , just ment more expense and more equip to clean.


Dunno about that Stu.. Ive set mine up to CIP, all I do is change over 2 hoses and add Perc / Met to the HEX unit and it then merrily cleans itself. Step mashing is a doddle. Wort is crystal clear. Cost? pretty minimal, used a big w pot, pretty much had everything else laying about. Cheap and ghetto but most importantly, effective.


----------



## pist (14/8/13)

The biggest thing recently has been moving to all grain. The difference in the quality of the beer is simply astonishing. There is no comparison between what I am brewing now and what I was with extract and K & K. I could not ever go back to extract or K & K.

Things I learnt that improved my beers to no end whilst doing K & K/extract were:

Importance of a suitable and stable fermentation temperature.
Using fresh, quality ingredients
Using quality yeast
Importance of making sure all equipment is spotlessly clean and sanitised


----------



## 7roy (14/8/13)

Before I brewed my first mini mash last month, I would have said getting a fridge temp controller and steeping specialty grains, but adding a couple of kg of base malt has made a huge improvement in my beer.

Lurking on this site has also improved my brewing knowledge no end. Mind you, now I have started mini mashing I have a lot more to learn.


----------



## Barry (14/8/13)

Many good points and hard to add much more. I use and like my KISS system. No pumps used (except for the cold water for the immersion cooler) only gravity feed. I try to minimise unnecessary forces to the mash, wort and beer. Vigorous stirring, high pressure pumping of the wort etc. does not improve the beer. I remember reading a long lost article re sheer forces and their impact on beer quality. Commercial breweries pump wort and beer but the surface area to volume is much lager for home brewers using pumps and small diameter tubing and pipes. So treat your mash, wort and beer as gently as possible. 
However the main points are sanitation (don't even bother brewing unless this is number one on your list): temperature control: yeast health, quantity and strain: ingredients quality, freshness and appropriateness to beer style (e.g. Maris Otter for an ESB): time, don't rush mashing, boil, fermentation, ageing or any part of brewing process: get the chlorine and chloramines out of your water by use of Camden Tablets or a chloramine filter.
There is lots more but I've raved on too much already. 
Cheers.
PS. We might be on the verge of a dry yeast revolution given the quality and variety of dry yeasts released this year.


----------



## syl (14/8/13)

I am a lazy time poor brewer. So kegging came before the temp controller, but temperature controller for your fermentation is important.

Other than that it was just about doing brews and working on your methods. Take in as many different osurces of advice and adapt them to what works for you. Don't use the Dr K method of 'my way is right and you're all idiots' etc.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (14/8/13)

It's probably been a combination of everything.

Just like one pillar wont hold up a the Colosseum , one improvement alone can't really be responsible for vast improvements in beer making.

If your temperature control is perfect, but your sanitation is poor, how good will your beer be?

If you can employ good practices across your entire brewing process, that will be what helps you make good beer.


Edit: Having said that, the one thing that has helped most of all was discovering this site with the wealth of information and knowledge on here.


----------



## booargy (14/8/13)

oxygen


----------



## MartinOC (14/8/13)

booargy said:


> oxygen


Yes. Clearly, I need to learn to breathe more deeply when Ducatiboy stu is around.....

Thanks everyone for your input. From what's been written so far, I think I'm on the right track (to not spend too much money!). As Black Devil Dog said, it's not just ONE thing that contributes to overall improvements.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/13)

Yob said:


> Dunno about that Stu.. Ive set mine up to CIP, all I do is change over 2 hoses and add Perc / Met to the HEX unit and it then merrily cleans itself. Step mashing is a doddle. Wort is crystal clear. Cost? pretty minimal, used a big w pot, pretty much had everything else laying about. Cheap and ghetto but most importantly, effective.


If I was into lagers and step msshing I would have gone HERMS but as I do ales and got my tun and false bottom set to give near 80% I saw no benefit. I know they work and have there place but for me it would not have been overly benifical.

Another reason was that back then food grade hot water pumps where out of my reach. Thank the brewing gods that you can easly purchase good pumps like march now.

Brewing has come a long way in 10 years, and that is a great thing


----------



## MartinOC (14/8/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Brewing has come a long way in 10 years, and that is a great thing


Yep! That's precisely my current experience & why I posed the original question. I'm trying to avoid spending too much time/money for potentially minimal gains.


----------



## rehab (14/8/13)

Using a STC-1000 and borrowing a mates Wort Chiller. Prior to that it was a bitter mess


----------



## GalBrew (14/8/13)

MartinOC said:


> Yep! That's precisely my current experience & why I posed the original question. I'm trying to avoid spending too much time/money for potentially minimal gains.


I have found that it is the synergistic addition of many small gains in process that has resulted in much better beer (for me anyway).


----------



## verysupple (14/8/13)

As many have already said, temp control. However a big improvement to my beers was being able to cold condition. Obviously controlled fermentation was a good thing too.


----------



## pcmfisher (14/8/13)

Going from kits and bits to unbittered extract.
For me a huge difference. 
Bigger difference than unbittered extract to AG.


----------



## sponge (14/8/13)

For me, it is brewing and looking to improve upon the finished product.

Only with the production of beer, and the sampling that commences upon completion, can the brewer improve.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/13)

GalBrew said:


> I have found that it is the synergistic addition of many small gains in process that has resulted in much better beer (for me anyway).


Yes. Sure, lots of shiny things look great...but if you dont have the basics right then bling wont neccesarally help...as Obama said "you can put lipstick on a pig...but its still a pig"

It was the little things that made me brew better beer. Getting a decent mill, working out the correct gap for the best crush, wetting my grains,working out the best false bottom design, sparging methods, stirring the grain bed....so many little things. It would not have really mattered how much I spent or how shiny my gear is without all those little things me beer would not have improved. The prob is every one has a different system so what works for me may not work for the bloke next door.


----------



## Tim (14/8/13)

I used to spend a lot of time and $$ on the hot side and wort production, but have learnt slowly over the years that the hot side is the forgiving part of the process. Giving the yeast everything they need to do their job effectively;
- pitching rates
- temperature control
- adequate oxygen and nutrients
- time to do their thing
Helped the most.

I used to just dump a 5g pack of dry yeast or a smack pack into my wort and stick the fermentor in the corner then rack to secondary when bubbling slowed down.

The yeast make the beer. Now I ferment properly most people can't tell my K&K beers from my AG brews.


----------



## QldKev (14/8/13)

MartinOC said:


> GEAR: Does better gear make better beer, or are you just spending a lot of dosh unnecessarily, when
> knowledge will get you through? Are all the electronic brains really worth it?
> 
> YEAST: I've realized that I was horrendously under-pitching in the past & my best beers were dumped onto the lees of a previous brew. Will a stir-plate REALLY make that much difference?
> ...



GEAR:
Electronic brains don't get side tracked monitoring your mash and fermenting temps. They don't necessarily improve a good process, they help reduce stuff ups. 
Stainless is easier to clean and maintain over aluminum pots. eg, my Stainless mash tun looks newer today than when I started using it, whilst my alu kettle looks used.
HERMS will maintain your temperatures accurately, meaning repeatable mashes, meaning you can tweak.

YEAST:
Allowing correct pitch rates of healthy yeast not much needs to be improved. Maybe you can look at hydration etc, but an incorrectly hydrated yeast can have less viable cells than one pitched dry.

INGREDIENTS:
The range has increased dramatically, with some great malts and hops now easily available.

WATER:
Allowing you are in a reasonable water area, leave it alone until you get comfortable with brewing then have a play.

FERMENTING TEMP:
Critical. (within reason) But setup a fermenting fridge and it's set and forget.

QldKev


----------



## Dave70 (14/8/13)

The biggest improver for me was the same thing that basically got me started in the first place.
Trying to mimic the beer's I enjoyed drinking. After that got old, taking attributes of those beers I liked and applying to my own recipes. You win some, you loose some. Just take notes.

Personally I don't mind admitting yeast selection and using it right is by far and away the key to success. Lets face it, it's not that difficult to hit OG's, use a thermometer, control temps and keeps shit clean.
You may well have nailed the Westvleteren 12 recipe, but its White Labs or Wyeast doing the heavy lifting.

So making yeast my bitch.


----------



## MartinOC (14/8/13)

QldKev said:


> GEAR:
> Electronic brains don't get side tracked monitoring your mash and fermenting temps. They don't necessarily improve a good process, they help reduce stuff ups.
> Stainless is easier to clean and maintain over aluminum pots. eg, my Stainless mash tun looks newer today than when I started using it, whilst my alu kettle looks used.
> HERMS will maintain your temperatures accurately, meaning repeatable mashes, meaning you can tweak.
> ...


Thanks, Kev. I think you've nailed it for me.

You've basically confirmed my own thoughts/rationale for where I should be directing my $'s & efforts: Control, consistency & repeatability.

Slainte!

PS - Keep 'em coming, guys, I'm listening!!


----------



## KingKong (14/8/13)

4 biggest impacts from my early K&K to my current BIAB, no chillin. 

1. Temp Controlled Fridge. (STC-1000)

2. Yeast Knowledge and Handling (Pitching Rates, Re-hydrating/Starters)

3. No rinse sanitiser. (Star-San)

4. Following excellent advice to build a KISS system until I had enough experience to know why I wanted to modify my pot to include extra gadgets that would mean extra holes in my pot, more cleaning processes and extra things that can fail on brew day.


----------



## GalBrew (14/8/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yes. Sure, lots of shiny things look great...but if you dont have the basics right then bling wont neccesarally help...as Obama said "you can put lipstick on a pig...but its still a pig"
> 
> It was the little things that made me brew better beer. Getting a decent mill, working out the correct gap for the best crush, wetting my grains,working out the best false bottom design, sparging methods, stirring the grain bed....so many little things. It would not have really mattered how much I spent or how shiny my gear is without all those little things me beer would not have improved. The prob is every one has a different system so what works for me may not work for the bloke next door.


How was what I said, not exactly what you said???? Lots of small gains = better beer.

I agree 100% with you Stu, it's alright, sometimes this WILL happen!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## pk.sax (14/8/13)

Best improvements for me have been brought by improving my equipment to a point where it needs minimal work and cleanup, still all manual sans a pump to move things since I don't have a stand.

This lets me actually brew as often as I can manage to find time to. That was always my biggest hold up, the time it takes to brew would mean I'd not bust out the gear. Besides that, little things, a good refractometer to simplify taking readings. Graduations on the hlt sight gauge, installing a pickup on the kettle, using a temp controller to set the hlt. Basically things that simplify processes and don't add steps, that lets me add work to the wort production itself, step mash, adjust temps, stir, unstick the mash, etc. current setup is a purpose built mash pot with an insert pot that has pressed feet and holes in the bottom to act as the fb. Insanely efficient way of doing things and cleanup is a hoot.

Fermentation is still a weather thing to me, for a while I enjoyed the luxury of a ferm fridge, made it easier but quality wasn't impacted over brewing by the weather. Currently a heat belt plugged into a $15 plug n play temp controller does the job nicely.

Since my first batch, I've never used kit yeast and never had a problem. Use common sense and the manufacturer's instructions for aeration, hydration etc.


----------

